# Rocky river Sunday 3-12-17



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Fished the rocky Sunday, did real well! All fish were caught on wollybugger flies tipped with wax worms. Saw lots of fish caught. We used Spinning reel set up. Yes I kept my limit, and my friend did as well. It was a great time! And I can't wait to get up there again!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch. Two of those silver fish (#1 and #3} should be really good smoked or baked. Friend and buddy both limited on the Charrin and also returned another 13 fish all on steelhead spawn sacks. Must have been a great day everywhere. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it the more silver they are the fresher fish they are? Sorry, just never reallly beeen taught much about these fish.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

The more silver they are the the more recent they came into the river, as they stay in the river longer they get really colored up for the spawn 


LUNKER21 said:


> Is it the more silver they are the fresher fish they are? Sorry, just never reallly beeen taught much about these fish.


e


----------



## LUNKER21 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

yes, it was a great day for all! The Rocky is as good as it gets this March!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Had a decent day myself. Only one little lady, but any catch makes it worth it to me.


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice!! My only day off is today...and it's 20's with 18mph wind I really wanted to get out today


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol last cold day. Enjoy it. High wind days i like to go fish in the woods.


----------

